# Vostok



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Do all vostok amphibs have kak lume , does anybody actually get them more than splashed ,are they 200m safe as I have a very deep bath and need to get in it. Or are the se range better than the classic cheapies ?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Yes, all Vostok Amphibias have kak lume. However, I know a few people on here have added their own superluminova with excellent results.

No worries about getting them wet/swimming/diving - they are a masterpiece of Russian design using technical ingenuity to withstand high pressure instead of the brute force designs used by most Swiss watches. Personally, I'd make sure the case back was on tight enough first as I've had a few new ones that have been a little loose.

edit: here's that WUS post for the thousandth time in case you hadn't seen it before  http://forums.watchuseek.com/f54/vostok-amphibia-analysis-design-methodology-491757.html


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Small correction but my 1967s got upset... all regular Amphibias have crap lume. Not these though...


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

How long does it last though???


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

The SE range is a bit better than the standard Amphibian but not up to Seiko standards. They are all good for 200 meters but I wouldnt put any dive watch in a hot bath. :stop:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

chris.ph said:


> How long does it last though???


A couple of hours, which is way better than the couple of minutes a deep sea jelly fish is able to read the regular amphibia. It's good lume, superluminova even probably, the problem is they weren't generous with it... You own one, don't you?


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

no, its going to be my next 6 month watch after the zlatoust :thumbup:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Apologies - I forgot about the 1967, although I would only class the lume on mine as "acceptable" rather than great 

Seriously though, I can't understand why all watch manufacturers don't use decent lume. How much would it cost Vostok to use Superluminova rather than the garbage they use now? Couple of pennies extra per watch maybe?


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Lampoc said:


> Yes, all Vostok Amphibias have kak lume. However, I know a few people on here have added their own superluminova with excellent results.
> 
> No worries about getting them wet/swimming/diving - they are a masterpiece of Russian design using technical ingenuity to withstand high pressure instead of the brute force designs used by most Swiss watches. Personally, I'd make sure the case back was on tight enough first as I've had a few new ones that have been a little loose.
> 
> edit: here's that WUS post for the thousandth time in case you hadn't seen it before  http://forums.watchuseek.com/f54/vostok-amphibia-analysis-design-methodology-491757.html


Yep seen that WUS post , it was mor the crown area I was worried about , but thanks for the heads up on case back.

Is that 1967 NOS or vintage , looks more like the lume I expected ,but hey ho for the price they will do.

I shall go to the depths of the bath watchless


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> > How long does it last though???
> ...


So without any Bushmills youâ€™re telling us the deep sea jelly fish can the time.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

mcb2007 said:


> Is that 1967 NOS or vintage , looks more like the lume I expected ,but hey ho for the price they will do.


 It's the 1967 Amphibia re-issue. You can't buy them new anymore but occasionally see them on ebay for Â£130+. In my opinion it's by far the best quality Vostok ever made and well worth seeking out!


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Lampoc said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Is that 1967 NOS or vintage , looks more like the lume I expected ,but hey ho for the price they will do.
> ...


you can mate, ive just found a seller on the interweb who has two :thumbup: pity im skint at the moment though :wallbash:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Spill the beans then!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I can't pull off quotes with this mobile touchy thingy mobile but yeah, the 1967 feels like its made by someone else other than Vostok (probably was). Much better quality, feels and looks like a much more expensive watch. Like I've said, the lume is not great but I would put it on the same level as my Steinhart Oceans, which are Swiss everything but I don't think the lume is any good either. I don't care though, it's the sort of thing I really don't have any use for. And if I did, Japanese watches, be it Seiko or Citizen, are always the best on that department.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Lampoc said:


> Spill the beans then!


nope im not that skint


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> > Spill the beans then!
> ...


C'mon you don't need two


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

what do you mean i have two wrists :tongue2:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Zenitar has this one Â£183 so far ,bit rich for my pocket after Xmas rush


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mcb2007 said:


> C'mon you don't need two


Sure he does!!










The 1967 is like...










...always come in pairs


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> > C'mon you don't need two
> ...


Nice pair not the 67's the 40 dd


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

The 67 has real weight and a terrific feel to them. Sorry I am thinking about the DD.

I will start again. The 67 feels and looks different to the standard Vostok. The materials used and the workmanship are reflected in the price. Selling 3 to 4 times higher on an average day.

In a nutshell if you collect Russian watches the 67 is a must have. When you find one be sure to invest in a sensible strap.

There are 2 distinct dials one on the rubber and one on the bracelet. The choice is yours.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> There are 2 distinct dials one on the rubber and one on the bracelet.


...not necessarily


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh, let me add an important point...


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > mcb2007 said:
> ...


Would love to get my hands on those, a fine pair indeed.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> Oh, let me add an important point...


OMG now I fully understand much more substantial , something that you would appreciate dangling on you wrist . Maybe also admiring in the cup of your hand . Oh and the watch looks quality .


----------

